# Obstkiste grafisch ausschmücken



## ADIT (26. August 2009)

WICHTIG


Seit gegrüßt!
Und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem wo ich umbedignt mal eure Ideen brauche.

Bei mir in der Firma gibts es jetzt täglich heimisches Kernobst für die Mitarbeiter. Ab und zu sind da aber auch Bannen dabei ;D
Mein Chef hat dafür extra von unserer Haustechnik eine Kiste bauen lasen, die ungefähr so wie im Bild aussieht.

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/7862/erklrungobstkiste.jpg

Auf der Kiste befindet sich ein Plexiglasscheibe, die der Mitarbeiter dann immer hochmacht und sich sein Obst raus nimmt.
Die Kiste sieht jetzt ein bissl nackt aus und da mein Chef weiß das ich nebenbei gerne Grafikzeugs mache hat er mir den Auftrag gegeben ein Bild o. Text 
für die Scheibe zu entwerfen.

Ich hab allerdigns keine Ideen - brauche aber welche bis diesen Freitag den 28.8.09

Lasst mal eure Fantasie freien Lauf und postet mal bissl was, bitte!


schon einmal danke im vorraus

mfg

adit


----------



## ink (26. August 2009)

Da es sich hier um eine Frage zur Ideenfindung handelt, hab ichs in die Creative Lounge verschoben.

Mit welcher Technik soll die Scheibe denn gestaltet werden?
Ich nehme mal stark an dass sie beklebt wird, da musst du auf Illustrator, Inkscape oder CorelDraw (wie ungern ich es nenne) zurückgreifen.
Die Folie wird beim Werbetechniker geplottet und dafür braucht er echte Pfade, wofür sich PS nur sehr eingeschränkt eignet.
Ebenso würde es Sinn ergeben die Beklebung einfarbig zu halten (zB gün als Komplementärkontrast), was sich hinterher auch auf den Preis auswirkt.

Da die Mitarbeiter sicher auch noch sehen sollen was drin ist, wird es besser sein nur den Rand zu bekleben und was eignet sich da mehr als stilisierte Äste mit Blättern?
Nur so ne Idee.

Und btw: Das WICHTIG kannst du dir das nächste mal sparen!

mfg


----------



## Leola13 (26. August 2009)

Hai,

falls sich das Ganze auf eine einmalige Aktion beschränken soll, kannst du ggf. abweichend von inks Vorschlägen, mit PS arbeiten und das "Bild" normal, farbig ausdrucken, laminieren und dann aufkleben.

Da ink schon die Äste erwähnt hat, nimm doch einen Baum und bastel die verschiedenen Früchte daran.

Ciao STefan


----------



## ADIT (26. August 2009)

Unsere Küche is bissl auf italienisch eingerichtet /zb. rote Fliesen auf dem Boden)
 und die box steht auf einer grieschiche säule

gibts noch schöne Ideen? 

soll halt bissl edel aussehen und verschnirkelt


----------



## ink (26. August 2009)

Wenns auf griechischen Säulen in einer italienischen Küche steht, würd ich zur chinesischen Bildsprache greifen.


----------



## smileyml (26. August 2009)

Bei solchem Ausstattungs-wirrwarr würde ich eher einen witzigen Spruch oder eine lustige Grafik drauf machen.


----------



## ADIT (26. August 2009)

@ smileyml und was  ;D
@ hast da bild vor augen ?


----------



## smileyml (26. August 2009)

Ui, hier ist aber jemand unkreativ heute!
Vielleicht ein Wortspiel mit den Äpfel oder dem Obstkorb - womöglich ist es auch Fallobst oder man wandelt eine Redewendung einfach etwas ab - oder ein Wortspiel mit der ...kiste.
Es kommt einfach etwas auf den Humor der Kollegen an oder auch das Umfeld bzw. das Betätigungsfeld/Berufszweig mit dem man spielen könnte.


----------



## ADIT (26. August 2009)

Ist ein Großhandel für Medikamente
ich bin dort Lagerrist
Altersdurschnitt 50-60Jahre ca. 120mitarbeiter


----------



## Firedog (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee ist auf jeden Fall schonmal super!
Das muss man dann halt mit Humor nehmen .


----------

